# Need Wiring Help



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok So getting serious about cutting the cord.. Still need to figure out getting local hockey but another topic....

My Plan is to get Two OTA Tivos.. and several Tivo minis for other rooms.

I plan to put the Antenna in the Attic.. But I dont have a spare coax there.. So I need to split the signal possibly alot.. I need some help to see if this will work.


All RG6 Coax is homeruned to the basement. I have close access to the run in the attic that runs to my MBR..

My Plan Place the Antenna in the attic.. Split it. One Leg goes to the MBR(Will be a DVR there) and the other end feed back down to the basement... From there Plug Into a 6 Port Splitter. Line coming from attic will go to the input.. with the 6 legs going to the other TV's One of which will have another DVR.. the rest Tivo Minis on MOCA.....

My Other thought to limit the DB Split, would be to take the line coming from the MBR, put on another 2 way split.. 1 leg going to the other DVR, the other leg going to a bigger splitter for the MOCA devices... I am not sure if the size of the splitter matters.... Any thoughts on this?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

A 2 way splitter nominally looses 3.5dB of signal
A 4 way splitter loses 7dB of signal
A 6 way splitter may exist but I see no use for it.
An 8 way splitter loses 14dB of signal.

3dB equals 1/2 or double the signal depending if you are splitting or amplifying the signal. An 8 way splitter delivers less than 1/8th the signal the antenna captures to each TV/tuner.

Go to tvfool.com and see what you are capable of receiving, you may need an antenna outside to accomplish your dreams.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Generic search for Evans City, PA comes up with very disappointing results for TV reception NO LOS and NO 1EDGE channels everything is 2 EDGE which will be very hard to receive.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Tvfool shows most locals LOS and 1 at 1 edge
http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d8e0394c8a050c8

6 port splitter is -11.5. I know about the signal drop which is why I was wondering if a pre amp would help the antenna and would a distro amp at a certain spot help the internal signal


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

compnurd said:


> Tvfool shows most locals LOS and 1 at 1 edge
> http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3d8e0394c8a050c8
> 
> 6 port splitter is -11.5. I know about the signal drop which is why I was wondering if a pre amp would help the antenna and would a distro amp at a certain spot help the internal signal


I would put the antenna outside to maximize reception and run 1 cable to the basement where you already have the distribution. I would use a 25dB distribution amp to overcome the 11.5 dB loss you say the 6 way splitter has. You will also have additional loss for cabling and the Tivos should have internal splitters my Roamio ha 4 tuners but works very good compared to other ATSC tuners I have.

Having a more exact address sure makes the tvfool look better.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

RBA said:


> I would put the antenna outside to maximize reception and run 1 cable to the basement where you already have the distribution. I would use a 25dB distribution amp to overcome the 11.5 dB loss you say the 6 way splitter has. You will also have additional loss for cabling and the Tivos should have internal splitters my Roamio ha 4 tuners but works very good compared to other ATSC tuners I have.
> 
> Having a more exact address sure makes the tvfool look better.


I would not able to mount outside unless the Antenna was smaller... I dont have roof access and my dish currently is mounted on a pole outside.. I have plenty of attic space to mount as big as an antenna is needed Which is why i was leaning towards the attic


----------

